# white LED strip on bottom grill...



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

so i was looking for something different and a eye grabber. i was looking on ebay and come by this par. 

Putting them in wasn't that bad. I just ran the wire to each hazor light in the headlight. they turn on when i lock/unlock the car, and stay on as long as the hazors are on. After i put the LEDs in i had to get white bulbs for the headlights cause of the yellowish FYI ... the LED lights cost $20 dollars 

I also went and put white LED lights in the dom light and the front to lights. At the same time i went and put white LED lights on the back plate.
the LEDs cost me $50 dollors all together


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

super lame


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I would be worried about getting a ticket for being a distraction too other drivers. The front lights illuminating the lower grill, while not exactly what I would do, are different, and it is your car. So kudos for being different, whatever makes you happy man!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Definitely illegal while in motion, sure you know tho... 

Little boy ricer for me... but I am an old man...


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> so i was looking for something different and a eye grabber. i was looking on ebay and come by this par.
> 
> Putting them in wasn't that bad. I just ran the wire to each hazor light in the headlight. they turn on when i lock/unlock the car, and stay on as long as the hazors are on. After i put the LEDs in i had to get white bulbs for the headlights cause of the yellowish FYI ... the LED lights cost $20 dollars
> 
> ...


I would be worried about the cops. But of course you wouldn't be on the road with them on, you might get pulled over. Atleast here in Houston its a sure bet that you would. Only when your sitting in a parking lot showing off your ride would be a great time to have them on.

I think it looks pretty good. Hey its your car and you do what ever makes you happy. Don't listen to the garbage that will be posted.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks cool, but not really my taste. As long your happy with it that is all that really matters.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Now I love led lights a lot and as the cops go and driving with them on, I've had them on for a month now. I have be right next to the cop, behide them and have even talked to them about the led lights and not one said anything about taking them down or have them off whiling I'm driving, I guess I'll keep them running untell someone says something lol I'm making this car the way I want it and nothing like any other car out there, don't worry people I'm not putting anymore led strips on the car just fog lights when they get here.


----------

